# Multitasking fallacy.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All this about women being able to multitask and men can't is a loada cobblers as far as I can see.
From my own observation women get distracted as they start one job and then go onto the next completely forgetting about the first job. Then they have the cheek to tell us mere males they are brilliant and we are useless. Repeat often enough and we come to believe this fallacy.

I came home the other day and almost fell over the vacuum spread across the floor, saw the ironing board up and the iron still plugged in, shopping half unpacked, fridge door open and my wife was out deadheading.??

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

She didn't stop and then deadhead you then??:surprise::grin2:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

EJB said:


> She didn't stop and then deadhead you then??:surprise::grin2:


She will if she reads this post...………………………..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No chance Dave. She is far too busy creating/starting more jobs for herself. 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine multitasks very well. Long, long ago she promoted herself to Obergruppenfurher and thus dispenses orders. She then effortlessly demonstrates her multitasking skills by simultaneously being the big cheese, supervising officer and quality controller.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This morning, started bread dough, made breakfast, cleared breakfast, washed up, continued with bread dough, made the bed, cleaned Motleys teeth, put bread, 4 loaves, in the oven, did the the ironing, put the world to rights in between and played with Motley. Now I will make lunch.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

ray

i thought that was what multitasking was

im sure she had them all in hand


letting the vacuum cool down
waiting for the iron to get to a constant tempriture
shopping can wait till it needs to go into the fridge after it has been defrosted

and dead heading so that you will be pleased that she has been busy while you have been out with all those women you are looking after

look after her

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Barry, thats the kinda reply I get if I dare question the chaos.
But I am constantly being told there can only be one captain of the ship and thats me. Then I am instructed what to do and how to do it.???

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You telling me you don't get all masterful and show her a better way to do something and beggar it up altogether.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, frequently Jan. Then I am put in my place as no one listens to my answer.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

ray

my dad told me once that he keeps his mouth shut as he would never win anyway

at the end of the day we all think we know best


barry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yep, frequently Jan. Then I am put in my place as no one listens to my answer.
> 
> Ray.


Of course she listens, thinks about it for a second and decides her way is definitely easier, quicker, time saving and the end product is perfect.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nooooooooo Jan. I blame the dad for giving in and leaving us all with a family dominated by women who think they are right cos there was never any dispute.


Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sometimes we gals do know something better than you blokes.
I have a good for instance at this very moment.
I came in from cutting the grass, we'll weeds really because the grass is deader than a dead thing, no rain for weeks and all dried up, anyway I digress, there was Hans trying to remove burnt on oil from an old electric chain saw he is `doing up´ he was using a spade screw driver to do this task, I says "why not use the old hob scraper I gave you ages ago´ he says it will be too big, but tried anyway and hey presto, the black covering of oil comes off and in 5 minutes he had cleaned off enough with the old hob scraper to make it look respectable, 
The moral of this story chaps, don't take it for granted blonds are dumb. :grin2: some of us 
aren´t. :laugh:

Spade screw driver v hob scraper
:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Try working in IT if you want to find out about multi tasking, especially on a large network. If you just did one job at a time you would be out of business pretty quickly and you still have to find time to come on here while your watching stuff reboot or download.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeh, but thats a bum job, my jobs are mostly footwork :wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No, no, no Milly. Proctologists do bum jobs. IT is about something entirely different, can't remember what but not bums deffo.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> No, no, no Milly. Proctologists do bum jobs. IT is about something entirely different, can't remember what but not bums deffo.


Yes it is, he sits on it all day, now me I'm on my feet most of the time, although I'm not at the moment coz I deserve my bum to be on a seat for half an hour.:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well how lucky is she that you notice Ray 

I iron but struggle to put down the ironing board , which involves holding in a clip whilst folding it 

It’s in the utility room , and you need to squeeze past it to get into the toilet 

Which he does 

Eventually he says have you finished with it 

He’ll clean the kitchen, but only the visual bits 

Cupboard doors ect don’t count as visual , dish washer is obviously not, they are closed 

So many jobs are under the radar 

As I wash up, clean sides, prepare the meal and cook the hounds meals , check the washing machine , mop floors , clean windows, water the indoor plants , and hoover and dust 

Clean toilets and bedrooms 

When I explode he says leave the bedrooms , do them tomorrow 

And goes back to water the plants , and chopping his ever growing collected logs with my grandson 

Who incidentally is paid by the hour 

So I need to throw in lunch as well

Mind you the garden is beautiful 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Sandra. I also do all the jobs that go unnoticed until they don't work. 
Yes gardening and watering is a full time job for anyone. So I appreciate that.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you would

Traitor 

Sandra :kiss:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Yes it is, he sits on it all day, now me I'm on my feet most of the time, although I'm not at the moment coz I deserve my bum to be on a seat for half an hour.:laugh:


Actually nothing could be further from the truth. Yes if I am doing remote support, I can do that without getting out of bed or from the back of the van with a laptop. I migrated my biggest client in a huge building over three floors recently to a new system over a long weekend without leaving the house. However if your onsite doing such things which thankfully doesnt happen as often these days your seldom sat on your backside long and end up running around from desk to desk, floor to floor and probably under desks and in cabinets all day long. Its like spinning plates sometimes. I Cant do it anymore anyway. Im just broken.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry 

I’m with you love 

Knackered knees and gout take no prisoners 

Floor to floor I’m well out 

And of course I’m a year or two older than you :grin2::wink2:

But I doubt the pain feels any different 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Try working in IT if you want to find out about multi tasking, especially on a large network. If you just did one job at a time you would be out of business pretty quickly and you still have to find time to come on here while your watching stuff reboot or download.


I couldnt agree more Barry. Today I had to reload Firefox on OH's laptop which he hadn't used for 6 months. Went and made lunch and ate it while it was downloading via the thin straw which is used as broadband here.

I firmly subscribe to the principle of 'pink jobs and blue jobs'.

Blue jobs include bin duty, dishwasher duty, washing machine duty, his ironing, basic grocery shopping, repair anything that requires tools, phone for handyman, gardener and car washing supervision. etc.

Pink jobs - money management, birthday cards and gifts, disposing of personal garments which are past their sell-by-date, repair and alter clothes, acknowledge missives from family, bathrooms and toilets, cooking, buying fancy foods and complementary items for the basics, planning 'her' motorhome trips, sort out defaulting suppliers, insurance companies, receiver, technology training and management, change sheets and towels on cue, etc.etc

Funny my list seems to be twice as long!!:frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Actually nothing could be further from the truth. Yes if I am doing remote support, I can do that without getting out of bed or from the back of the van with a laptop. I migrated my biggest client in a huge building over three floors recently to a new system over a long weekend without leaving the house. However if your onsite doing such things which thankfully doesnt happen as often these days your seldom sat on your backside long and end up running around from desk to desk, floor to floor and probably under desks and in cabinets all day long. Its like spinning plates sometimes. I Cant do it anymore anyway. Im just broken.


I feel so sorry for you. :crying:

What happened to work satisfaction and enjoying what your doing to earn a living +.
If I was fit enough and needed money I would still be working. But I'm not and I don't so I'm retired, although still working.:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Luckily for you Jan

Like me you are retired 

I imagine you have some pension or savings supporting you both 

As we have 

Barry is the same age as my son 

He needs his health

Me I can stagger around like a pregnant duck 

And still have enough money to live on 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I feel so sorry for you. :crying:
> 
> What happened to work satisfaction and enjoying what your doing to earn a living +.
> If I was fit enough and needed money I would still be working. But I'm not and I don't so I'm retired, although still working.:grin2:


I used to really enjoy it Jan before I went semi retired nearly ten years ago now. I had a fantastic career. I do what I do now because I cant really afford to pack it in completely but ive had to take a backward step in the sort of work I do. Everything is so much harder as its like walking around with your legs in treacle. Hands on stuff in IT is a young mans game really. There is nothing I could do that would pay anywhere near as much though so I wont complain. One decent two day job can pay what most people earn in a month sometimes so a career change would be crackers. I Cant do anything else anyway. Ive tried being a Rock Star and I was sh1t at it.  Well the playing bit, I can do the lifestyle quite easily.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> This morning, started bread dough, made breakfast, cleared breakfast, washed up, continued with bread dough, made the bed, cleaned Motleys teeth, put bread, 4 loaves, in the oven, did the the ironing, put the world to rights in between and played with Motley. Now I will make lunch.


I hope you wahed your hands inbetween!>>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> All this about women being able to multitask and men can't is a loada cobblers as far as I can see.
> From my own observation women get distracted as they start one job and then go onto the next completely forgetting about the first job. Then they have the cheek to tell us mere males they are brilliant and we are useless. Repeat often enough and we come to believe this fallacy.
> 
> I came home the other day and almost fell over the vacuum spread across the floor, saw the ironing board up and the iron still plugged in, shopping half unpacked, fridge door open and my wife was out deadheading.??
> ...


Don't get me started Ray, don't get me wrong, I like wimmin, we should have two, then at least some blokes will have a happy life, but when did they get so uppity about everything, most of them are okay around the house, but they think this entitles them to know everything about everything else, they talk down to us, make jokes at our expense (try doing that to them) they have mood swings any clock would be proud of, seem to get worse as they age too.

I'll step back now > >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They mostly do know everything Kev 

Never make jokes about the opposite sex

Why would they?

The truth serves well enough 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

>>>>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> They mostly do know everything Kev
> 
> Never make jokes about the opposite sex
> 
> ...


Well we let you think you do to avoid an argument Sandra > > >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course you do 

You couldn’t win it babe 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well you say that but, how fair would it be to win against an unarmed person > > there is no defence against female logic, as it is simply flawed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well you say that but, how fair would it be to win against an unarmed person > > there is no defence against female logic, as it is simply flawed.


Ooowppsss Kev. Living dangerously again. We all know you can't run very fast so I would take care.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah I fear no pain, besides she'll have a drink shortly and I'll be either forgiven or forgotten, anyway I like to have a pop at wimmin, lord knows it must be my turn now.

Come on Sandy lass, get on with it, you know you want to & the suspense is killing me > >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So will I Kev 

And I’ll either forget or forgive you 

A few glasses of wine and the pain ceases 

Not that I can walk any better

But I don’t care anymore

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So long as you don't forge to forgive me eh > >

Right, tea time for this old bear.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How on earth can I forget you 

You old bear:kiss:

Sandra


----------

